# Colorado isn’t getting enough snow to fully recover drought-stricken rivers and reservoirs



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Colorado isn’t getting enough snow to fully recover drought-stricken rivers and reservoirs


For months Colorado’s climatologists said the state would need consistent, above-average snowfall this winter to recharge the state’s dry soils, rivers and reservoirs. It didn’t happen.




www.canoncitydailyrecord.com





FWIW


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Colorado isn’t getting enough snow to fully recover drought-stricken rivers and reservoirs
> 
> 
> For months Colorado’s climatologists said the state would need consistent, above-average snowfall this winter to recharge the state’s dry soils, rivers and reservoirs. It didn’t happen.
> ...


Listen..I know a guy..we just need a few rubles and I he well get us a long winter..


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

What is normal anyway? Doesn't 20 years of subpar precip drag the mean down? So were comparing a shitty year to the average of a bunch of shitty years? I think its probably worse than we want to imagine.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jsheglund said:


> What is normal anyway? Doesn't 20 years of subpar precip drag the mean down? So were comparing a shitty year to the average of a bunch of shitty years? I think its probably worse than we want to imagine.


It does, each shitty year lowers the mean some more, so average now, is much below average 30 years ago. It's bad, hopefully for the forest's sake, and the wildfire danger, April and early May will bring us some precipitation, but it's not looking like it'll be enough no matter what to see high flows in the rivers, and then there's the matter of all the empty reservoirs from keeping the cash register dam's turbines spinning last year.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

jsheglund said:


> What is normal anyway? Doesn't 20 years of subpar precip drag the mean down? So were comparing a shitty year to the average of a bunch of shitty years? I think its probably worse than we want to imagine.


Can't remember where I read this, or if my brain is making it up, but from what I understand the current 30 year average is closer to 80% of the 100 year average. But it definitely reinforces your point. The baseline is shifting.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Why is it the same person that post utter trash on here from Fox News, a famous source of pushing disinformation about climate change and skepticism towards science, also posts articles about climate change being real, along with changing river hydrology and the grave implications for western water? I find the cognitive dissonance necessary to constantly push a conservative narrative, endlessly blame Biden, hate on prodigious researchers like Fauci, but then also post links to science-informed articles both fascinating _and_ deeply disturbing as an actual water research scientist.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

upacreek said:


> Why is it the same person that post utter trash on here from Fox News, a famous source of pushing disinformation about climate change and skepticism towards science, also posts articles about climate change being real, along with changing river hydrology and the grave implications for western water? I find the cognitive dissonance necessary to constantly push a conservative narrative, endlessly blame Biden, hate on prodigious researchers like Fauci, but then also post links to science-informed articles both fascinating _and_ deeply disturbing as an actual water research scientist.


I think you posted in the wrong thread..no Biden or Fox News issues here. Just a lack of virgins and sacrifices. We are gonna have a get together next week. Would you like me to put you down for the event? I can pencil you in. Just know it’s a bring your own virgin event…we don’t really have any to spare these days..


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Colorado isn’t getting enough snow to fully recover drought-stricken rivers and reservoirs
> 
> 
> For months Colorado’s climatologists said the state would need consistent, above-average snowfall this winter to recharge the state’s dry soils, rivers and reservoirs. It didn’t happen.
> ...


Earth has done this a million times, what can anybody really do about it? Nothing. Conserve where you can, you bet. I'll permanently park my car when our elite's park theirs. When our leaders say "You must conserve" they mean "you" not "them".Fuck em"


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

upacreek said:


> Why is it the same person that post utter trash on here from Fox News, a famous source of pushing disinformation about climate change and skepticism towards science, also posts articles about climate change being real, along with changing river hydrology and the grave implications for western water? I find the cognitive dissonance necessary to constantly push a conservative narrative, endlessly blame Biden, hate on prodigious researchers like Fauci, but then also post links to science-informed articles both fascinating _and_ deeply disturbing as an actual water research scientist.


"Psychological distance", may have some explanatory value here. I understand your question was probably rhetorical, but how humans evaluate and process information is pretty fascinating.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Upacreek seems ze would be fun at a party. 

IDK why we worry about global warming, there's at least a dozen things that'll kill us before some melting ice. My money is on aliens 🤷


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

k2andcannoli said:


> Upacreek seems ze would be fun at a party.
> 
> IDK why we worry about global warming, there's at least a dozen things that'll kill us before some melting ice. My money is on aliens 🤷


They got their knickers in a twist for sure lol My money is people speeding towing with a mid size suv.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

upacreek said:


> Why is it the same person that post utter trash on here from Fox News, a famous source of pushing disinformation about climate change and skepticism towards science, also posts articles about climate change being real, along with changing river hydrology and the grave implications for western water? I find the cognitive dissonance necessary to constantly push a conservative narrative, endlessly blame Biden, hate on prodigious researchers like Fauci, but then also post links to science-informed articles both fascinating _and_ deeply disturbing as an actual water research scientist.


He merely posted an article about this years snow pack and that it's not enough to recharge the system. It/he make no claims as to why or what has caused a string of less than average years based on a longer term mean. Why you so full of hate-been hanging out with Georon as of late?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Came across this..






Orion Magazine - Calamity on the Colorado


ASKED IN 1995 what the Bureau of Reclamation plans to do when sediment threatens to fill Lake Powell, the 186-mile-long reservoir on the Colorado River,



orionmagazine.org





Certainly relevant.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

He merely posted an article about this years snow pack and that it's not enough to recharge the system. It/he make no claims as to why or what has caused a string of less than average years based on a longer term mean. Why you so full of hate-been hanging out with Georon as of late? 
OMG!! What happened to you pashy. Gone soft. LOL Hope your doing well Ben.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Came across this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Living threw history suck ass.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> Living threw history suck ass.


And aren't you just a friggin ray of sunshine this morning...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> And aren't you just a friggin ray of sunshine this morning...


I need to add more whisky to the coffee..


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

MNichols said:


> Came across this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cain said:


> He merely posted an article about this years snow pack and that it's not enough to recharge the system. It/he make no claims as to why or what has caused a string of less than average years based on a longer term mean. Why you so full of hate-been hanging out with Georon as of late?
> OMG!! What happened to you pashy. Gone soft. LOL Hope your doing well Ben.


Hey buddy! Hope all is well-any permits this year. Would love to be on a trip with you, itching to get out it's been a couple years. I got skunked as usual.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

mr. compassionate said:


> He merely posted an article about this years snow pack and that it's not enough to recharge the system. It/he make no claims as to why or what has caused a string of less than average years based on a longer term mean. Why you so full of hate-been hanging out with Georon as of late?


Is that all you can come up with, because that high horse must be soooo tired 😂 I don't need friends or allies to call out liars and dishonest brokers of information on here. But to Ron's credit, he's has been putting helpful info on this site _for years_...so maybe trolling you cavemen lately has become a fun exercise in exposing the delusional thinking and utter hypocrisy of right-wingers. What have you contributed exactly?


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Living threw history suck ass.


Umm, isn't every day history? When wasn't anyone living through history?    Yesterday was history, it seems like just yesterday.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Pashy, All 12 of us got skunked this year. Playing the WRECKED.GOV cancelation game to no avail. LOL


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hot off the presses








Lake Powell continues to disappear as Colorado hits pause on plan to prop up levels


The reservoir level fell below that target elevation earlier this month. It can only drop by 34 more feet before hydropower production becomes impossible. Lake Powell’s elevation dropped by 44 feet over the last year.




www.sltrib.com





Seems they are getting a tad more worried then they were.. Demand management seems to be a non starter.. 

I didn't know Utah has the lowest municipal water rates in the western United States and the highest rate of municipal water use, according to the Utah Rivers Council.

Hmmm. Would have thought for sure it would have been AZ..


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Hot off the presses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived in Mesa Az for 3-4 years, being from n.idaho with always having excess water it was a eye opener to see imitation lawns made of gravel painted green. Plus their water tastes funky, soft water...eeewwww. On the bright side around the U the girls are tan and don't wear much when its hot.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

It’s going to be an interesting ride for sure..but I’m sure someone will find a “fix”


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> It’s going to be an interesting ride for sure..but I’m sure someone will find a “fix”


With the projected growth rates in the areas served by both power and water from WAPA and Buwreck, it's unlikely.. I'm not saying it's impossible, just unlikely. And reading the article, I noted that it didn't mention the changing climate as much as it did people being poor stewards of water.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> With the projected growth rates in the areas served by both power and water from WAPA and Buwreck, it's unlikely.. I'm not saying it's impossible, just unlikely. And reading the article, I noted that it didn't mention the changing climate as much as it did people being poor stewards of water.


Oh I fully agree it’s gonna fall apart, and quick. It’s not sustainable in the slightest. We shouldn’t have built cities in the desert but here we are. I guess I just meant that instead of accepting the fact that it was a bad idea to begin with and living with the consequences. Someone will come up with some stupid ass idea to keep doubling down on the mistake we made.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Lake Powell water levels fall to historic low


Lake Powell's fall to below 1,075 meters (3,525 feet) puts it at its lowest level since it was filled after the federal government dammed the Colorado River at Glen Canyon in 1963.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Have you ever wanted to car camp on lone rocks beach?? Well now you can!

Absolutely crazy time we live in. I wouldn’t be surprised if we see a great migration out of the bone dry west in the next few years.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wayne Pullan, regional director for the US Bureau of Reclamation, which manages water and power in more than a dozen states, added: 'Spring runoff will resolve the deficit in the short term.

He better hope his crystal ball turns out to be right, because NCAR and NOAA are painting a much different forecast...


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Lake Powell water levels fall to historic low
> 
> 
> Lake Powell's fall to below 1,075 meters (3,525 feet) puts it at its lowest level since it was filled after the federal government dammed the Colorado River at Glen Canyon in 1963.
> ...


Actually it is kind of cool to see major change happening on a fast scale, I love studying history, archeology and seeing how rapid change can be is kind of a eye opener. I worked up on the arctic ice and had a hard time wrapping my head around that it used to be a balmy jungle/swamp millions of years ago. When you see ice 8ft thick...balmy is a long way off.


----------

